

Startup Crawl during RubyConf (in SF, 11/20/09) - marketer
http://www.startupcrawl.com/

======
alaskamiller
Did a YC-alum organize this?

~~~
litewulf
I was chatting with some scribd folks today, and apparently they wanted to
organize this because rubyconf was going on?

